# johnny / bojangles ?



## turnip (Jan 4, 2013)

i knew him as johnny but heard he also goes by bojangles. kid's about 21 maybe? brown hair, lanky, might have sticky fingers or maybe he outgrew that by now and was hanging out with a chick named cammi, but i think they've parted ways.

he spent a lot of time in cali & last i heard he was homebumming it up in seattle.

ya'll seen this kid?


----------



## xRENx (Jan 4, 2013)

did he work in a coffee shop for a bit in seattle, have dreads kinda, and a strong southern accent. grew up in new orleans kinda kid?


----------



## turnip (Jan 4, 2013)

naw, he's not the kind of person to hold a job. he keeps his hair short and no accent either; pretty positive he grew up in socal.


----------

